

GetCSSCanvasContext() - TazeTSchnitzel
https://www.webkit.org/blog/176/css-canvas-drawing/

======
TazeTSchnitzel
I saw the iCloud.com homepage and the metal reflection that rotates as you
move the mouse. I thought maybe it was some CSS-transformed image element or
canvas. Turns out, it used an obscure webkit CSS feature, -webkit-canvas(name)
as a background-image to do it. Strangely, in Firefox, they use the much
simpler and more obvious solution of just sticking a canvas behind the text.

